# How Can RCI cancel a confirmed exchange made 7 months ago?



## ljane (May 30, 2010)

I am furious!  I own a 3 bedroom unit at Orange Lake, 4th of July week in the West Village.  I did a long search for a 3 bedroom back to Orange Lake West Village for February race week 2011.  I got a confirmed exchange in November 9, 2009.

Yesterday I checked my RCI account and saw I had a credit posted to my account. On checking this out, I found they cancelled my confirmed exchange and started another search back into Orange Lake for a different start date than what I had originally wanted.

When I called them to ask why they cancelled my confirmed exchange, (and had not even notified me) they said they no longer had the unit.  They said the owner no longer owned the unit.

How is it possible that the owner can take back a confirmed exchange week?
According to the RCI book under section 11.0 even if the unit is sold to another party, the exchange is still binding.

I personally believe they took back the unit to rent it out.  Being a Daytona Race week, I know they can get a high rental price for that week.

What are my options?  Any feed back would be appreciated.
Ljane


----------



## BevL (May 30, 2010)

It's happened to others.  As a matter of fact, it happened to me.  An exchange was cancelled due to some policy change re check in days.

I was given the name and extension number of a "specialist".  As it turned out, the exchange was for our daughter and she adjusted her plans to use the original exchange with the revised dates, but this person was quite helpful and willing to do things like allow us an exchange into a resort we shouldn't have been allowed to stay in due to 1 in 4, etc.  

If you've been given that person's name, phone every day or two so they know you're serious.  The good news is, they've got lots of time to find you another unit.  For myself and others on this board, the cancellations came a week or so before check in - that's panic mode.


----------



## bnoble (May 30, 2010)

In general, RCI is often able to make good on these things.

You should call back (possibly on Tuesday) and ask to speak to an Exchange Specialist.  One should have been assigned to your account already, but it never hurts for you to get the ball rolling.  They will do what it takes to get you the next available deposit that is satisfactory to you---and Orange Lake being the huge resort that it is, I'm guessing that another will come along.

It might be a rental, but it might also be exactly what they told you.  We've read plenty of reports of TUGgers being able to "pull back" deposits, even after they've disappeared from the exchange pool, and even though deposits are supposed to be final.

Are you looking to check in at the beginning of the week (2/11-13) or the end (2/18-20)?  If it is the weekend before, there are 3BRs at HGVC Sea World and I-Drive, and those might be acceptable to you.  For the weekend after, the HGVC 3BRs are already gone (I got one for my wife for the 18th).

There isn't anything interesting in the rental pool for either weekend right now.


----------



## Jim Bryan (May 30, 2010)

If that ever happens to me I will cancel RCI that day.


----------



## jbuzzy11 (May 30, 2010)

bnoble said:


> We've read plenty of reports of TUGgers being able to "pull back" deposits, even after they've disappeared from the exchange pool, and even though deposits are supposed to be final.



 I am an example of the above, I recently purchased a 3 bedroom in the E village so I no longer had any use for my 2 bedroom so I sold it for $475.00 knowing that 2 of the weeks were deposited in RCI (2011 & 2012) and that I would have to pay $75 for each week to be transfered to the new owner. I called RCI and told them I sold the week and they returned the 2 weeks to me! wow, I was shocked, she did say they were final transactions but she checked with a supervisor and in 5 min I had both weeks back, they saved me $150 so im happy..


----------



## DaveNV (May 30, 2010)

ljane said:


> When I called them to ask why they cancelled my confirmed exchange, (and had not even notified me) they said they no longer had the unit.  They said the owner no longer owned the unit.



It's very possible the owner defaulted or filed bankruptcy, and the unit was repossessed.  That would mean they no longer owned the week, and any future deposits against that week would be cancelled from RCI's inventory.  You can't deposit a future week if you don't own the unit.  Your opinion is also a good one, but in this case, they might be telling the truth.

When this very thing happened to me two years ago (also with Orange Lake, coincidentally), I spoke with the RCI rep, who got me what I wanted within a week or two.  She offered me the other villages, but I was set on going to River Island.  I stuck by my guns, and ultimately got my exchange to RI.

Dave


----------



## ljane (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies.
What I really don't understand is why RCI makes rules and then breaks their own rules.  In the RCI book under section 11.0 It states if you have deposited your week (*provided a confirmation has not been issued on that week*) you and can transfer those weeks to the new owner.

In my case, their deposited week was already confirmed to another member; Me.  If the owner sold their unit, they were under obligation to tell the new owners that the 2011 week was already used.

The 3 bedroom units at OLCC west villages are 12 years old, so I doubt that they still had the original mortgage on the unit to renege on.  If they sold the unit to a new buyer, then they should have told the new buyer the unit was not available for 2011.  If they did not disclose this to the new buyer, then the new buyer should be out that week.  It would be the sellers responsibility to make it right to the new owner.

I still don't feel I should be the one that is out the week.  My plans have been made for months.  It is too late for us to make changes, and some tickets can not be changed.  3 bedroom units in the West village for my date are very hard to come by.  Last year I deposited 2 years in advance and searched for 13 months and did not get get a 3 bedroom in the west village.  I only want OLCC.  No other resort.

I hate being in Limbo, not knowing what  or if I will get that unit back.  If RCI can do this, no vacation is safe.  

Ljane


----------



## DaveNV (May 31, 2010)

I understand your frustration.  But there is no evidence the owner sold their week to anyone else.  The issue is that RCI says the week you exchanged is no longer available.  

You say you have had this reservation since November of 2009 for February of 2011.  In order to make that exchange, the 2011 week would have to have been deposited at least 15 months early.  I don't know how Orange Lake does things, but from what I've dealt with, the farthest ahead I've ever been able to deposit is one year.  And I had to pay maintenance fees ahead of time to get that.  I've never tried to pay them two years ahead.

If that owner who made that deposit subsequently didn't pay maintenance fees, and/or the account was cancelled for some reason, the 2011 week wouldn't be available.

As I said before, I think you need to require that RCI put you in touch with a specialist, and get things sorted out.  RCI pulled this same stunt on me nine months after I got my confirmation into OLCC.  But as I also said, the RCI specialist was able to make it right within about a week or so.  It was resolved easily, and without a lot of hassle.

Good luck!

Dave


----------



## Egret1986 (May 31, 2010)

*This is a timely thread for me and addresses my current dilemma*



jbuzzy11 said:


> I am an example of the above, I recently purchased a 3 bedroom in the E village so I no longer had any use for my 2 bedroom so I sold it for $475.00 knowing that 2 of the weeks were deposited in RCI (2011 & 2012) and that I would have to pay $75 for each week to be transfered to the new owner. I called RCI and told them I sold the week and they returned the 2 weeks to me! wow, I was shocked, she did say they were final transactions but she checked with a supervisor and in 5 min I had both weeks back, they saved me $150 so im happy..



I sold an RCI Points week.  I didn't reserve the week for 2010 because I wanted to use the points.  The Buyer wants use of the 2010 week.  It is not available and the Guide I spoke to indicated I couldn't get the week back.  I knew that if the week wasn't currently available, then it most likely was withdrawn by another member for exchange.  In order to provide my Buyer with a unit at the resort during this same week, it will require me to exchange a deposited week in my RCI Weeks account and pay the exchange fee, as well as a Guest Certificate.  The Buyer appears to be appeased by this, although he would like to stay in his unit.  However, the fact that it's in the newest section of the resort in a 3BR lock-out as opposed to a 2BR lock-out, I think he's happy.  I hate having the additional expense of the RCI fees and I could possibly get the week back with some prodding and talking to the "right" person.  However, having read these threads before about exchangers having a confirmed reservation taken back by RCI, I'm inclined to pay the fees and just move on since it all has worked out.

Personally, I would hate to have a confirmed exchange taken back, even if RCI works to make it right eventually.  I just wouldn't want to go through that experience. 

Good luck to the OP.  As previously stated, there's plenty of time for them to find you an acceptable replacement for the week they took back.


----------



## ljane (Jun 1, 2010)

BMWguynw,

Yes, I can deposit 2 years ahead of time.  Right now my June 2012 week is in my account for me to deposit if I want too.  All I have to do is click on the deposit now button that RCI lists on my deposit now page.  OLCC does not require you to pay the maintenance fee's till Jan 2012.  I don't have any other resorts that allow this, only OLCC.


----------



## chriskre (Jun 1, 2010)

ljane said:


> BMWguynw,
> 
> Yes, I can deposit 2 years ahead of time.  Right now my June 2012 week is in my account for me to deposit if I want too.  All I have to do is click on the deposit now button that RCI lists on my deposit now page.  OLCC does not require you to pay the maintenance fee's till Jan 2012.  I don't have any other resorts that allow this, only OLCC.



This may be the problem with OLCC.  In this day when many can't pay MF's maybe they should re-visit this policy.  

Sounds like if resorts don't get those MF's up front they will be stuck like chuck when people walk from their week but have already exchanged it.  I wouldn't  be surprised that many people are strategically walking away from their TS's just like from their homes.  It's a great time to take advantage of the "economy" to walk.  :annoyed:


----------



## JeffW (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah, even in good times, I'm not sure why RCI would allow a deposit into their system without the unit being free and clear to them.  I thought I've heard that if you deposit your week, and no one has exchanged for it yet, you may be able to get it back.  That's fine, as it doesn't impact someone who's already exchanged for that week.

Jeff


----------



## Born2Travel (Jun 1, 2010)

*Add one more to the list*

We had a confirmed exchange to a 2BR in River Island for August.  In May they called to tell us the resort had notified them that the week was no longer available.  I had booked this week about a year and half ago!!!   I was very unhappy.  To her credit, the CS rep who called was very nice, but she wanted to offer me something in the West village and we specifically booked this one to be at River Island.  She agreed to extend the week and found us a 2Br next May.  Luckily we didn't have flights booked.  This is the first issue we've had, but it certainly made me think twice about RCI exchanges.  I guess you never really know if you have an exchange even with a confirmation


----------



## ljane (Jun 3, 2010)

Just wanted to let everyone know that RCI came thru.  They were able to get back to me exactly what they took from me.  They did this in just a few days time.  Don't know exactly what they did, but I am now happy that I do not have to change my plans.  Hate the aggravation they put me thru.  
RCI said OLCC took back the week.  I will call OLCC and see if this is true.

Thanks to all the feed back I got back.
Ljane


----------



## bnoble (Jun 3, 2010)

I guarantee you that you will end up in a "Circle of Blame."  RCI will tell you that OLCC screwed up.  OLCC will tell you RCI screwed up.  And, either is possible. 

You can try to figure out "whose fault" it is, but you are unlikely to get far unless you happen to talk to one of the few people who has access to whatever records can show what happened---and those people are probably not the minimum wage folks who answer phones for a living.


----------

